# No power for 2.5 hours



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We had no power for 2.5 hours this morning, on a cold day of 38 with 60 mph winds..

Incubators and chicks spent the morning downstairs by the wood stove to keep warm. Bird cages come in handy for temp setups lol










Parrot travel cage worked great for the 3 Littles born 3 days ago










Small parakeet flight cage worked great for the fab 5


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So you were part of the thousands that were mentioned having lost power. At least you had the wood stove to keep things warm and didn't have to stuff chicks down your shirt to keep them warm.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep that would have been 8 chicks born two weeks apart in my shirt lol. We roasted down there but the chicks were comfy. I wont know till thurs if the eggs made it or not


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The wind was horrible. Its still bad but settling down now. I just let the bug chickens out in the yard finally


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't freak out if they don't hatch right on time. Power outages can and do delay hatches.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I was told that too , i have plenty of eggs to incubate if these dont hatch i would just feel bad if they didnt as lockdown is Tuesday and to come so far and have a power outage just wouldn't be fair.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Bra + 98.6 + wood fire= nice chicks. Got any silkies?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol seminolewind!nope no silkies, one of my legbars decided to go broody and has been sitting on 6 eggs that should hatch this week if they are fertile


----------

